

GoDaddy general counsel blogs about SOPA - frankydp
http://rudysyndrome.com/2011/10/28/online-copyright-laws-wont-prevent-a-flourishing-internet.aspx

======
johntyree
The best part about this is the refreshing level of discourse in the comments.
Can you even imagine what the world would be like if political discussion
sounded like THAT instead of what you get when you Google 'SOPA'. It brings a
tear to my eye.

Also, respect for frankydp and the appropriate title of this link. No spin at
all. This is how I imagine the internet when I'm dreaming.

